# Sintama/ Kuota really makes Colnago fork?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

"Sintema makes colnago forks." 

I just spoted this quote made elsewhere on a different thread. Does anyone know for sure? Why wouldn't they make the fork at the same place as the frame though...is CF frame manufacturing all that different from CF fork manufacturing that they have to farm the job out?

http://www.sintema.com/


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Mfg.*

Very few bike mfgr.s make their own forks, esp. the carbon fiber one's -- I've seen some Colnago forks at an Italian manufacturer who makes all sorts of carbon parts for Formula One cars, etc.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*That would be ATR srl*

Well known Italian fabricator of composite materials producing for Ferrari, MV Agusta (saw a beautiful new cycle by them in Verona), Benelli, Ducati, Aprilia, Minardi, Lamborghini, Porsche and of course Colnago frames, forks and wheels.



C50 said:


> Very few bike mfgr.s make their own forks, esp. the carbon fiber one's -- I've seen some Colnago forks at an Italian manufacturer who makes all sorts of carbon parts for Formula One cars, etc.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*So...*



boneman said:


> Well known Italian fabricator of composite materials producing for Ferrari, MV Agusta (saw a beautiful new cycle by them in Verona), Benelli, Ducati, Aprilia, Minardi, Lamborghini, Porsche and of course Colnago frames, forks and wheels.


Colnago frames, forks and wheels are all manufactured by a carbon fiber fabricator...but the question is that is Sintema this Italian fabricator who makes F1, Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc, , who also makes Kuota? I suppose one could ask "are Colnagos and Kuotas made by the same manufacturer? I've heard this reference more than a couple of times on these forum discussions (may have been repeated by the same person, who knows) that I am curious as to whether it has any credence....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*No*

ATR are located in the middle of Italy on the Eastern side. Sintema is up North. Only way to find out about Sintema is to have someone head out there and see if they fabricate or farm out.



6was9 said:


> Colnago frames, forks and wheels are all manufactured by a carbon fiber fabricator...but the question is that is Sintema this Italian fabricator who makes F1, Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc, , who also makes Kuota? I suppose one could ask "are Colnagos and Kuotas made by the same manufacturer? I've heard this reference more than a couple of times on these forum discussions (may have been repeated by the same person, who knows) that I am curious as to whether it has any credence....


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

boneman said:


> ATR are located in the middle of Italy on the Eastern side. Sintema is up North. Only way to find out about Sintema is to have someone head out there and see if they fabricate or farm out.


So is it safe to assume that Sintema is not ATR and that means Colnagos and Sintema/ Kuotas are not made at a same MFG/ facility?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I've heard all kinds of nasty rumors*

about 'nagos being outsourced in Asia. mostly unfounded


----------

